# NBA Playoffs: Denver Nuggets (1-0) vs San Antonio Spurs (0-1)



## Sliccat

> A record month, a healthy team and another Player of the Month award for Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> After five months of slogging through the NBA schedule, the Denver Nuggets are doing well heading into the playoffs.
> 
> So does it bother them that nobody is giving them a chance against the San Antonio Spurs?
> 
> “No, that’s more motivation for me and motivation for my teammates, also,” Anthony said. “Nobody has us going past the first round, but we’re going to try to prove people wrong and play our game.”
> 
> Nobody’s giving the Nuggets a chance because of history. This is the fifth time the Nuggets and Spurs have met in the postseason, and so far the Spurs are 3-1. Denver’s one playoff win against the Spurs came in the 1985 Western Conference semifinals. The last time these teams met, in the 2005 Western Conference quarterfinals, Denver played well but San Antonio escaped and won in five games on its way to a third NBA title in seven years.
> 
> The Nuggets went into the ’05 series as the hottest team in the NBA, and this year, they are 10-1 in April.
> 
> Despite a strong finish, and a relatively healthy and rested roster, most expect the Spurs to win the series in five or six games.
> 
> “We’re never going to get the credit that we’re due,” said center Marcus Camby, who is a strong candidate for NBA Defensive Player of the Year after leading the NBA in blocks this season. “We won 10 out of our last 11 games, and people say we’re the hottest team, but yet they still don’t think we can beat the Spurs.
> 
> “A lot of people been doubting us, but we haven’t lost faith in ourselves. We always felt that once we get guys back on the court healthy and playing the right way, we give ourselves a great chance.”
> 
> One reason the Nuggets have faith is they feel they’re a better team than they were two years ago. They have more experience, and they added a proven scorer in Allen Iverson, who will take some of the pressure off Anthony.
> 
> “There’s no question we have more substance than the first year I was here,” coach George Karl said. “The first year was a euphoria, a honeymoon. This year, I think we have fought through and had to win. We had to perform in April at a high level to make the playoffs. To go 10-1 in April with most of the games on the road, you have to take your hat off to the players and their commitment and their focus.
> 
> “I think we’re a better basketball team. I think we’re stronger. I think we’re mentally tougher. And I think we have another weapon. We have another star weapon that in close games is always going to be more of a factor for us.”
> 
> That weapon is Iverson, who has tasted success in the playoffs. He led the Philadelphia 76ers to the NBA Finals in 2001 — beating Karl’s Milwaukee Bucks in the Eastern Conference Finals that year — and has said repeatedly this is the best team he’s played on.
> 
> Iverson didn’t talk to reporters Thursday, but after Denver clinched a playoff spot 11 days ago, he said this team will be a tough draw in the playoffs.
> 
> “I think the sky’s the limit,” Iverson said. “As long as we take it one game at a time and trust in each other, play on the defensive end and play unselfishly, then everything will be all right.
> 
> “What I’ve been saying since I got here is that a team has got to beat us four times in a playoff series, and I’d like to see that happen.”
> 
> The Nuggets are also confident that they won’t be rattled by San Antonio’s defense, which will focus not only on Anthony and Iverson, but on stopping Denver’s running game.
> 
> “It’s going to be a tug-of-war out there,” Anthony said. “We want to run; they don’t want to run. They want to play a half-court offense, but we don’t want to do that. We want to get out in the open court. That’s where we’re most comfortable at.”
> 
> The Nuggets are also tired of losing in the first round. In the past three years, they’ve had to deal with inexperience and/or injuries.
> 
> This year, they’re more savvy and more ready to handle the playoff pressure.


http://www.longmontfyi.com/sports-story.asp?id=15890


----------



## melo4life

*Re: NBA Playoffs: Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*



> “No, that’s more motivation for me and motivation for my teammates, also,” Anthony said. “Nobody has us going past the first round, but we’re going to try to prove people wrong and play our game.”


Exactly what I would say, nearly everyone has us not going past the first round, but we should use that as motivation going into the first game. I think we are going to put up a good fight and I think we might beat them in about 6 or 7 games. I have faith in them.



> “I think the sky’s the limit,” Iverson said. “As long as we take it one game at a time and trust in each other, play on the defensive end and play unselfishly, then everything will be all right.


It will be interesting which players Karl will want on the bench, the last game should be a good example of who should play off the bench. Players like Evans, Kleiza, JR, Carter can play, and there are a few others who can play well but only on some occasions, like DeMarr, Sampson, Najera and Diawara.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

I don't know about the Nuggets winning game 1, the spurs are ready for them to make that run. It will at least be very close. Game 2, I think they have a better chance of winning.


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

Yeah, we have to get used to their defense in Game 1, then for the next 4 games we should adapt and win them all :biggrin: :lol:


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*



> SAN ANTONIO (AP) -- Sunday might be the first time the San Antonio Spurs will see how good the Denver Nuggets really are.
> 
> The season series, which San Antonio won 2-1, didn't offer much insight into how their first-round playoff series will go once it starts Sunday at the AT&T Center.
> 
> "I don't think we played San Antonio the way we should have played them or the way we're capable of playing them this whole season," Carmelo Anthony said. "This is going to be the first time that everybody's playing together."
> 
> Anthony was suspended when the Spurs won 92-83 in January. In their second matchup in February, Allen Iverson was just back from an ankle injury and scored only nine points, 16 below his average with Denver at the end of the season. San Antonio won 95-80, holding Iverson and Anthony to 24 points combined.
> 
> And their season finale last Wednesday? Neither team had anything to gain and both rested their top players in Denver's meaningless 100-77 rout.
> 
> "It's irrelevant, isn't it?" Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said about the season's games. "We have to play the team that comes on Sunday."
> 
> And that team has been one of the NBA's hottest in recent weeks. Denver went a franchise-best 10-1 in April.
> 
> "We went and beat a lot of playoff teams on the road in April," Denver coach George Karl said. "And our mental toughness got better. Finishing off games got better. Our defense got better. I've said all along I think if we defend and pass, we're pretty good."
> 
> Popovich agrees, saying the Nuggets are playing their best basketball of the season. Of Iverson, whom the Nuggets acquired in December from the Philadelphia 76ers, Popovich laughed: "We've never stopped him, have we? I think he likes seeing us, he scores well.
> 
> "He's one of those players that you're not going to stop because he's a great one," Popovich said. "And if we can make him work hard, that's always the goal. And if you make someone work hard maybe they'll have a night where they don't make everything."
> 
> Putting The Answer and Anthony together makes it that much tougher.
> 
> "I think they've really turned a corner this end part of the season -- the last 10, 15 games. They've got some incredible pieces to their team," the Spurs' Tim Duncan said. "They've got what could be the defensive players of the year and two of the top scorers in the league and a whole cast. They're going to be an incredible challenge."
> 
> But the Spurs' league-leading defense has proven it can handle just about anything. They have a few offensive weapons, too.
> 
> Tony Parker, who will see a lot of time matched against Iverson, noted that though Iverson's speed will be hard to contain, "He's going to chase me, too."
> 
> And Denver may have to work hard to crowd the lane to keep Parker and Manu Ginobili from driving to the basket.
> 
> "We know they're going to do that," Ginobili said. "But I think we've got enough weapons to make shots from the outside. ... I think we've got all three important parts of the offense" -- penetration, outside shooting and an inside game.
> 
> And the Spurs are hoping that drawing Denver in the first round bodes well.
> 
> Two years ago, with a 59-23 season record, they beat Denver 4-1 in the first round on their way to the 2005 title. The Spurs also won it all in 1999 and 2003. The Nuggets haven't won a playoff series since 1994.
> 
> This season the Spurs ended up two games short of 60 wins. It would have been the fourth time the franchise had reached the milestone. After Milwaukee snapped San Antonio's season-high 13-game win streak in March, the Spurs went 12-6 the rest of the season. They lost only 10 games at home.
> 
> "They're a great team, probably the most consistent throughout the year," said Marcus Camby. "They've been overshadowed by the sort of season the Mavericks have had. But you don't overlook them."
> 
> Speaking of Dallas, San Antonio isn't overlooking Denver, but the Spurs are hungry to erase the memories of their last playoff game, an overtime loss to the Mavericks in Game 7 of last season's Western Conference semifinals.
> 
> "They're a special team that knows who they are probably better than we do. There will be situations where their experience and maturity will help them," Karl said. "But there also will be some situations where the stress and pressure and expectations of (the Spurs winning another) championship will help us."
> 
> At least Denver hopes so.
> 
> "It's just going to be tough, but I just feel good about us," Iverson said. "I feel confident in my team and my coaching staff. I know it's going to be hard, but it's something that we can accomplish."


This game will be tough for the Nuggets, not really used to the defense of a good team, but we need to pick up our defense a bit aswell if we want a good win.


----------



## Your Answer

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

So wheres everyone watching the game? Anyone doing anything big for the game?

Im having a party at the crib for the game havin a bunch of the guys over got the fridge full of beer gonna have a good night after we take game 1:clap2:


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

at my dorm. I'm counting down the minutes


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

i'll be watching at my dorm too but im probably not as excited as sliccat. i will be cheering on AI though.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*



Pimped Out said:


> i'll be watching at my dorm too but im probably not as excited as sliccat. i will be cheering on AI though.


Yeah, I've almost convinced myself that the nuggets have a chance.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*



Sliccat said:


> Yeah, I've almost convinced myself that the nuggets have a chance.


yeah, i dont see them having a huge chance to win this series, but it will still be fun hoping they do. If they had a better chance of winning, i would probably be cheering for the spurs.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

two hours before tip off. Time to go through my pre-playoff rituals.

1. Play basketball with and wearing an Iverson jersey. (done)

2. Keep wearing stinky, slimy Iverson jersey. (done)

3. Play Blackalicious' "Passion" 800 times.

4. Pray to the basketball gods.

5. Cuss out everybody I know.

6. Turn on Nuggets game and start screaming at the TV.

I miss the playoffs.


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

Is it just me that's nervous?? Cause since I have been thinking that we have a chance to win it, I have been more nervous and unfortunately I won't get to watch it because I got school, but Imma try and get to a computer at least to get the live scores.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*



melo4life said:


> Is it just me that's nervous?? Cause since I have been thinking that we have a chance to win it, I have been more nervous and unfortunately I won't get to watch it because I got school, but Imma try and get to a computer at least to get the live scores.


damn, that sucks. but hell no, I'm not nervous. AI hasn't been in the playoffs since 05, baby. I'm pumped.


----------



## Your Answer

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*



Sliccat said:


> damn, that sucks. but hell no, I'm not nervous. AI hasn't been in the playoffs since 05, baby. I'm pumped.


Hell yah man 1 hour to game time and i cant wait!

Magic Johnson just said if NENE can get 15-20 a game the Nuggets will win the series


----------



## Serrated Shadow

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*



Sliccat said:


> two hours before tip off. Time to go through my pre-playoff rituals.
> 
> 1. *Play basketball with and wearing an Iverson jersey*. (done)
> 
> 2. Keep wearing stinky, slimy Iverson jersey. (done)
> 
> 3. Play Blackalicious' "Passion" 800 times.
> 
> 4. Pray to the basketball gods.
> 
> 5. Cuss out everybody I know.
> 
> 6. Turn on Nuggets game and start screaming at the TV.
> 
> I miss the playoffs.


#1- Awwwww you didn't tell me. 
#5- bull****.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*



Serrated Shadow said:


> #1- Awwwww you didn't tell me.
> #5- bull****.


**** you you ****in ******.

step 5 complete.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*



Sliccat said:


> **** you you ****in ******.
> 
> step 5 complete.


But you skipped 3 and 4! Now you got to start all over.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

What channel is this supposed to be on? If i can't find it my only resort is to listen for Sliccat's screams of fear and rage from across campus.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*



Serrated Shadow said:


> What channel is this supposed to be on? If i can't find it my only resort is to listen for Sliccat's screams of fear and rage from across campus.


TNT


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

i like the nuggets intensity early. the spurs are going to make a run though, so they need to keep it up


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

yeah, the nuggets have a bad habit of relaxing when they get leads. Hopefully they're smart enough not to do that here.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

the nuggets are doing a good job on the offensive boards, but they need to secure the defensive boards.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

The nuggets are conceding style of play to the spurs too easily. They're playing right into their hands.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

i dont know why so many people like to hate on AI


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

double digit lead :banana:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

:rofl: im the worst spurs mod ever


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

****, down to four. its time for those super stars to take over and stabilize this lead


----------



## SixersFan91

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

Nuggets own.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

Great, great win, but this isn't over yet. The nuggets HAVE to stay focused.

Hopefully, they can get game 2.


----------



## Your Answer

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

Come out and hit em in the Mouth!!!

That is how you do it Nuggets up 1-0 for the series


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

Great win. And what's great is that everybody on the team has been in the situation where they have one the first game, and let the next four. Hopefully, they can steal game 2 as well.


----------



## Kuskid

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

There'll be a lot of talk about the Spurs not playing their best, but consider a few things-
-No one from our bench came to play today. Kleiza and Smith were nonexistent. That can easily be another 25 points right there, even playing at the Spurs' pace. Which leads me to my next point:
-Tempo. The Spurs control it as well as anyone in the league, but that doesn't mean the Nuggets should ever stop looking to run.
-End of game execution. Why does every late game lead have to turn into a nailbiter?
-More to come tomorrow, I'm asleep on my feet right now. Well, ***, if you want to get technical.


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

GREAT WIN TODAY NUGGETS !!! we have to take Game 2, if we can do that then I think we will win the series. AWESOME STUFF !!


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

Well done! :clap: 

In the latter part of the season, it was clear that your team was finally coming together. I was afraid that we might have to face each other in the first round. Fortunately, it was also clear that the Lakers were fading.

It's a very a good win but you still have a tough road ahead. The Spurs are still the Spurs. Experience and discipline are on their side. If you keep up your intensity and keep hustling you guys can make it through. Good luck!


----------



## darth-horax

*Re: Game 1 - Denver Nuggets at San Antonio Spurs: TNT 5:00 WST*

Karl did a great job last night. That being said, it was as if the Spurs were sleepwalking at times. 

I think Nene did a terrific job on Duncan, and while Timmy D will come back strong, I think we'll see Nene continue to give him fits. The TNT analysts actually said that San Antonio had NO answers on their ENTIRE ROSTER for Nene! Can't believe they gave Denver credit! 

If Denver can keep forcing San Anotonio to start their offense 3-4 feet outside of the lane they'll be fine. 

Oh, and Bruce Bowen is a sissy...just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Sliccat

A huge weakness of the Nuggets is finding the open man off post-up double teams, and traps on the wing. I'm betting they'll see alot more of those in game 2, hopefully Karl is planning for it.


----------



## melo4life

We don't want a repeat of 2003.... If we can steal Game 2, then hopefully our home crowd can get us at least one win, and if 2 then that's a lot better.


----------



## Your Answer

Game 2 will probably be the hardest game for us to win, but if we win game 2 Im calling right now well sweep the series and win both at home. ya'll can say its foolish or what not but if we win game 2 im calling the sweep. I just think its going to be really hard to win game 2, The spurs are gonna come out nasty.


----------



## melo4life

Yeah they will come out tough, but what we need to do is to come out hard, grab an early lead, then keep it at our tempo. I think if we can do that, then we will win Game 2, and then I agree, we will sweep them. Big upset that will be. When they take thier stars off, then we take ours off, and put our good bench players on like JR, Kleiza, Evans. I feel pretty confident in the Nuggets, less then 24 hours until Game 2 starts.


----------



## Sliccat

Melo's Answer said:


> Game 2 will probably be the hardest game for us to win, but if we win game 2 Im calling right now well sweep the series and win both at home. ya'll can say its foolish or what not but if we win game 2 im calling the sweep. I just think its going to be really hard to win game 2, The spurs are gonna come out nasty.


I agree that Game 2 might be the hardest to win. If they win this, then I think it validates the fact that Denver is the better team. I don't know if they'll sweep, but I definately think they'll get the series.


----------



## darth-horax

Game 2 coming up, baby! We're 7.5 hours away!


----------



## Your Answer

So I got class 6 til 9 tonight and Im trying to think of what kind excuse i can come up with to get me out of class by at least 730.

I was thinking maybe the need to pick someone up at the airport, that usually never fails lol


----------



## darth-horax

Just watch the replay on Altitude at 8:30.

4 hours away!


----------



## melo4life

That's sort of the case with me, but here in Australia it isn't televised, well this game isn't but our first home game is, and I gotta work, and I don't really want to watch the replay.... I'm not going to miss it lol.... I usually love the intro when we have a home final...


----------



## Sliccat

Hopefully they'll come out with a win.


----------



## darth-horax

You smell that? I smell...I smell...I smell a victory! WOOOO!

One hour away, baby!


----------



## Sliccat

darth-horax said:


> You smell that? I smell...I smell...I smell a victory! WOOOO!
> 
> One hour away, baby!


we can only hope.


----------



## darth-horax

We can ALSO pray...which I'll do right before jump ball.

Actually, I won't, but I have been known to do that before I realize that God has more important thigns to do.


----------



## Your Answer

Wohoooo I made it!

LETS GO NUGGETS!!


----------



## Kuskid

So what happened tonight? I had a track meet, missed the game. When did Karl stop trusting the bench?


----------



## knicksfan89

they didn't the spurs win they are even at 1


----------



## melo4life

Oh thanks for that update I think a lot of us needed to know that....
Looks like AI and Carmelo couldn't quite shoot as well as the last game, but those sort of things happen. Camby was a monster on the rebounds which was good, but it still doesn't look like Karl used the bench as much as he should of. Only 8 players played again, I think we should play Evans, and Carter or Diawara... TD shot a lot better this game, so hopefully our home crowd can get behind us and support our Nuggets. Carmelo and AI played nearly every minute of the game, only about 5 minutes rest which I guess isn't too good, so hopefully our home crowd can help us to win both home games and take a 3-1 advantage...

GO NUGGETS !!!!


----------



## darth-horax

I'm worried about the starters getting winded early. Kleiza needs to be in so he can get loose and help spread the D a bit. Evans can help on the boards. Karl shouldn't mess with depth during the playoffs.


----------



## Sliccat

Kuskid said:


> So what happened tonight? I had a track meet, missed the game. When did Karl stop trusting the bench?


They got blown out the whole game, and were down 16 with about 3 minutes left, then came back to down 3 before losing.


----------



## darth-horax

Mention the ball continually bouncing right to the Spurs, AI getting no calls, and lack of ball movement and you see what happened.

OH yeah, and Manu was flopping again.

The Nuggs seemed to be a bit tired, if you ask me. Very slow on rotations and didn't pass well. Nene vs. Duncan has been great fun to watch. He's proving the Nuggs' brass correct in dropping $60 million on him.


----------



## Sliccat

darth-horax said:


> Mention the ball continually bouncing right to the Spurs, AI getting no calls, and lack of ball movement and you see what happened.
> 
> OH yeah, and Manu was flopping again.
> 
> The Nuggs seemed to be a bit tired, if you ask me. Very slow on rotations and didn't pass well. Nene vs. Duncan has been great fun to watch. He's proving the Nuggs' brass correct in dropping $60 million on him.


Lack of ball movement to be sure, but I wasn't really upset with the lack of AI calls. They were fouling him in such a way that it was hard for the refs to pick up.


----------



## melo4life

If Manu has another game full of flopping, I'm gonna shoot him.... not really, but I want to.. it's good that we have a 3 day break because then AI and Carmelo can rest, nearly playing a whole game last match, we need to get Evans on for Camby or Nene at some time during the game, so we can rest the stars more. Evans can really rebound well and is good in the post... I feel pretty confident that we will win at least 1 home game, but both home games I think we have to win, so that we can grab the series.


----------



## Sliccat

I'm more worried about this game than I was with the first two. Either Carmelo, Nene or AI needs to blow up, and effeciently, for them to pull this out.

And they need something from their bench. Anything. But they're all struggling.


----------



## melo4life

Not a good quarter by the Nuggets, our defense needs to step up, they are hitting the three's and their guards are making easy layups.... We need to pick up our game !!


----------



## melo4life

Get Jr Smith off, he is costing us this game, just threw up a shocking three point attempt, then a flagrant foul on the other end...


----------



## Sliccat

The nuggets are losing this series.


----------



## Kuskid

I was afraid game 1 might just turn out to be a teaser. I'm not officially giving up just yet, but I can't keep the thoughts about what next year is going to bring out of my head. Oh and if I ever see Bill Walton in person I'm gong to ask for his autograph then kick him in the nads while he's distracted. For real.


----------



## Aylwin

Sliccat said:


> The nuggets are losing this series.


I think (hope) the Nuggets bounce back in game 4 and extend the series to 6 or 7. But yeah, I don't think they'll actually beat the Spurs. There's just too much experience and discipline on that team.


----------



## Sliccat

Kuskid said:


> I was afraid game 1 might just turn out to be a teaser. I'm not officially giving up just yet, but I can't keep the thoughts about what next year is going to bring out of my head. Oh and if I ever see Bill Walton in person I'm gong to ask for his autograph then kick him in the nads while he's distracted. For real.


I don't get the Bill Walton hate, that dude is hilarious. I'll watch a game just to listen to him.


----------



## Kuskid

Sliccat said:


> I don't get the Bill Walton hate, that dude is hilarious. I'll watch a game just to listen to him.


I used to think the same whenever someone hated on him around here, until last night. I normally do a genuinely good job of not letting stupid people get under my skin, but he was really getting on my nerves at points last night.


----------



## melo4life

Geez, Game 4 has to be the most important game so far in this series... if we lose this one, I hate to say it but I doubt we will win this series. I think if we can win it, then we have a chance at winning it, but that means we have to win another game in San Antonio, which could be pretty difficult. Watching Game 4, I saw that we rushed many of our shots, and we couldn't box out for the rebounds, Tony Parker got a couple of offensive rebounds, which was really bad to see, and we can't leave Finley open on the arc, he will hit that shot 80% of the time if he is left open. I have confidence in the Nuggets, but all of it will fade drastically if we drop Game 4....


----------



## jericho

Denver just doesn't seem to have the perimeter defenders to stop the Spurs' penetrators. No surprise, I guess, since San Antonio has a couple of the best penetrators in the game. But Denver's struggling the way I feared. 

I'm tempted to say start Diawara (for his hustle and his 6 fouls) and put Iverson on the ball for game 4. Let Blake and J.R. spark the second unit. AI, Anthony and Nene are plenty of offense for the Spurs to contend with, as long as they're all on their games.


----------



## darth-horax

I like the idea of playign Diawara more. His D is solid, and he can hit the 3 when he takes them.

I watched the Warrior's game last night and saw the things the Nuggets are NOT doing. Hustle, hustle, hustle...rotate, box out, push the pace.

It's hard to push the pace against the Spurs, but it can be done. It takes all out hustle to do it, and the shots will come. The Nuggs have to force their way to the hoop instaed of just backing out and resetting every time.

the Nuggs will win game 4 tongiht. They aren't done yet.

If they do fall tonight, hopefully they can salvage one more game.


----------



## Sliccat

I don't know about Diawara. He's an absolutely horrible shooter, and doesn't know when to quite. He also doesn't seem like too smart of a player from what I've seen. He can play individual defense, but I don't know about help defense. 

I guess he'd be cool for about 5 minutes, but nothing else.


----------



## Your Answer

Sliccat said:


> The nuggets are losing this series.


Not yet man. If the nuggets lose tonight then Ill jump on that wagon with ya, but I think we will win our last 2 in Denver its going to come down to wether or not we can steal one of the last 2 in SA.

o btw I honestly believe we win that last game if it wasnt for JR Smith, he pretty much single handedly turned a back and forth one point game to a 10 point game in a matter of 30 seconds. Then Karl comes back with him on the court after the timeout I just dont get the thought process sometimes.


----------



## Sliccat

Melo's Answer said:


> Not yet man. If the nuggets lose tonight then Ill jump on that wagon with ya, but I think we will win our last 2 in Denver its going to come down to wether or not we can steal one of the last 2 in SA.
> 
> o btw I honestly believe we win that last game if it wasnt for JR Smith, he pretty much single handedly turned a back and forth one point game to a 10 point game in a matter of 30 seconds. Then Karl comes back with him on the court after the timeout I just dont get the thought process sometimes.


It's funny, we've been criticizing Karl all season for not playing him enough. He just isn't fit to play against the spurs, too undisciplined.


----------



## melo4life

Melo's Answer said:


> o btw I honestly believe we win that last game if it wasnt for JR Smith, he pretty much single handedly turned a back and forth one point game to a 10 point game in a matter of 30 seconds. Then Karl comes back with him on the court after the timeout I just dont get the thought process sometimes.


Exactly what I said, I was watching him, and he threw up stupid three's, turned the ball over and caused stupid fouls...


----------



## jericho

Sliccat said:


> I don't know about Diawara. He's an absolutely horrible shooter, and doesn't know when to quite. He also doesn't seem like too smart of a player from what I've seen. He can play individual defense, but I don't know about help defense.
> 
> I guess he'd be cool for about 5 minutes, but nothing else.


I'm not saying he's Bruce Bowen, but Denver needs an infusion of hustle. I think it's worth giving him a few minutes out of Smith (whose consistency and judgment last game were questionable) and even Blake, as long as Iverson and Carmelo are moving the ball well. Maybe he plays only 20 minutes, but I'd like to see what effect he could have if he starts with the first unit. Call me crazy...


----------



## Sliccat

jericho said:


> I'm not saying he's Bruce Bowen, but Denver needs an infusion of hustle. I think it's worth giving him a few minutes out of Smith (whose consistency and judgment last game were questionable) and even Blake, as long as Iverson and Carmelo are moving the ball well. Maybe he plays only 20 minutes, but I'd like to see what effect he could have if he starts with the first unit. Call me crazy...


You're right about the hustle, but they already have examples. If Najera can't get it across to them, Diawara definately won't be able to.


----------



## jericho

But what if Diawara is equipped with a taser, and every time he hustles past a motionless teammate he zaps the offender on his sedentary ***?

This is why Karl's days are done. A serious playoff coach would have already thought of this.


----------



## jericho

Gotta like your sig, Sliccat. I saw Blackalicious in February. In Breckenridge. Outside. Froze my holy nuggets off.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Did you see that flak jacket AI was wearing? He had taken his jersey off after the game and I saw it as he left the court.

After ALL of these years --- he still plays with heart and injuries (WITHOUT LETTING IT BE KNOWN).

This was a great game. Denver has got to find a way to keep the game at their tempo, got to!!!! It is a must.


----------



## melo4life

I hate to say it but this series is over, this was our last chance... Although we have very slim chances of winning, I think we blew it from that loss... I mean now we have to win both games at San Antonio and one game at our home... and that doesn't sound too easy.... Camby was pretty good, so was Carmelo (although a few of his three's didn't drop) but AI's shooting was very poor...


----------



## DieSlow69

MAN I MISS AI SO BAD!!!!! I have been silently rooting for you guys....I can't tell anyone though because Denver is my brothers team. How the hell do they trade my favorite player off my team to my brothers team!
Good luck on you guy's comback I will be rooting!!!


----------



## melo4life

> Allen Iverson never has had any trouble putting up points in the
> playoffs - until now.
> 
> When the Denver Nuggets opened their Western Conference
> first-round series against the San Antonio Spurs, Iverson and
> Michael Jordan were the only players in NBA history who had
> averaged better than 30 points per game in the postseason.
> 
> His 30.6 average was compiled in 62 playoff games with the
> Philadelphia 76ers, who dealt Iverson to Denver in December. It
> included 10 40-point games and often came against defenses
> totally tuned into trying to keep him under control.
> 
> When Iverson arrived in the Rocky Mountains, he could hardly
> contain his excitement at the thought of playing alongside
> Carmelo Anthony, the bona fide scorer he never had in 10-plus
> seasons in Philadelphia.
> 
> Opponents acknowledged how dangerous Denver could be with
> Iverson and Anthony, the type of 1-2 punch every team with
> championship aspirations knows it has to have.
> 
> But while Anthony has upheld his end by averaging 28.3 points on
> 50 percent shooting against the defensively dedicated Spurs,
> Iverson is struggling like he never has before in the
> postseason.
> 
> "The Answer" is averaging 23.3 points - by far the lowest mark
> of his career - while shooting just 39 percent (36-of-92) from
> the field.
> 
> Monday's 96-89 loss which put the Nuggets in a virtually
> inextricable 3-1 hole was the third straight subpar game for
> Iverson, who made just 9-of-25 shots and scored 22 points. He
> was 1-of-6 in the fourth quarter, when Denver surrendered the
> lead.
> 
> "I'm searching for my game," Iverson admitted. "I had so many
> good looks, so many easy baskets that I missed. It's getting
> frustrating at times. It's just something I've got to fight
> through."
> 
> The 6-foot Iverson fought through a slow start in Game One,
> where he missed his first six shots. He found a rhythm and
> finished 11-of-22 from the field, scoring 31 points. Perhaps not
> coincidentally, that is the only game the Nuggets have won.
> They lost the next three games as their superstar guard has made
> just 25-of-70 shots.
> 
> The Spurs were the NBA's best defensive team during the season,
> allowing just over 90 points per game. They are anchored by
> 7-footer Tim Duncan, who controls the paint with his ability to
> rebound, alter and block shots.
> 
> But on the perimeter, San Antonio also has 6-7 stopper Bruce
> Bowen, whose primary duties are on Anthony but also has taken
> exetnded turns defending the quicksilver Iverson. The Spurs
> also point guard Tony Parker, whose quickness has made Iverson
> work harder at both ends of the floor.
> 
> "I thought (Bowen) and Tony both were spending time trying to
> guard him and they are working very hard and using most of their
> energy trying to guard him," Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said.
> "And they are doing a decent job."
> 
> The Spurs have made a commitment to preventing the Nuggets from
> getting their potent transition game in gear, which has limited
> the opportunities for easy baskets that could get Iverson
> untracked.
> 
> They also are shading Iverson when he has the ball, shifting
> their defense to the strong side of the court to establish a
> help defender - or at least the appearance of one.
> 
> "The scheme that they are running on me has been effective,"
> Iverson admitted. "They are making me take tough shots. I
> drive to the basket, they are shadowing me and making sure I see
> more than one defender."
> 
> By limiting Iverson, the Spurs have reduced the one advantage
> the Nuggets had entering the series - the presence of a reliable
> second offensive option.
> 
> Most players - and coaches - would be overjoyed if the team's
> second option was scoring 23 points per game. But Iverson is
> not like most players.
> 
> "We are trying hard," Popovich said. "We are not going to stop
> people like Allen Iverson; he's a great player. But we hope at
> the end of a game that he's worked hard to get what he does end
> up with."
> 
> "It's just something I've got to get through," Iverson said.


Says it all...


----------



## Sliccat

This is easily the worst I've seen him play in the playoffs. I've got to say, he failed to live up to the hype Denver created for him. It's too bad, I was (and still am) rooting for him.


----------



## darth-horax

One game at a time. One game at a time.

Denver will win tonight's game, but the series is about 90% over.
Karl hasn't changed his strategy at all, and his short bench leaves his players winded at the end.

too much Big Shot Bob.


----------



## Sliccat

darth-horax said:


> One game at a time. One game at a time.
> 
> Denver will win tonight's game, but the series is about 90% over.
> Karl hasn't changed his strategy at all, and his short bench leaves his players winded at the end.
> 
> too much Big Shot Bob.


I doubt it. If they couldn't win game 4...

San Antonio will play this like they're down 3-1. They always do.


----------



## Sliccat

I don't get why karl is benching JR after game 4, i thought he actually played pretty good. 

It was after game 3 he should've benched him.


----------



## melo4life

Well I thought all of us saw this coming when we lost our 2 home games, which were our prime opportunities to winning this series... AI had a dreadful series, and Carmelo wasn't playing to the best of his ability, but I think we will be a stronger team next season, and hopefully we can make it to the second round... Good season by the Nuggets, better record then last season, and I look forward to next season...


----------



## Sliccat

melo4life said:


> Well I thought all of us saw this coming when we lost our 2 home games, which were our prime opportunities to winning this series... AI had a dreadful series, and Carmelo wasn't playing to the best of his ability, but I think we will be a stronger team next season, and hopefully we can make it to the second round... Good season by the Nuggets, better record then last season, and I look forward to next season...


I disagree on carmelo. He was fantastic.


----------

